# To Crop or Not To Crop...



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

I just joined yesterday...so here is the new "kids"opinion. Unless you are going to show your dog...why get the ears cropped? We used to raise Dobermen Pinchers...and I would assist the Vet during these operations. Now granted, this was a long time ago -but I doubt the procedure could really be more humane. Look, they basically take a straight razor and lop off part of the ear. I know I did it to my Dobermans for the affect...for the look -but look at the picture of my baby -with her ears. Let them keep what God gave them. Love them for who and what they are.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree. I love the natural ears.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats great..... Don't crop em then. What I have done to my dogs is NOT inhumane though, please don't go there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

What do you mean -"Please don't go there". I was just stating a fact -have you ever seen the operation -it is very bloody -nasty...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Several of us have dogs with cropped ears. If you like natural ears then GREAT..don't crop them. 

It comes down to personal choice. Cropping is still LEGAL and all of us go to licensed vets to have it done we make sure the aftercare is followed through on and that the dogs are well cared for. 

I agree with you that those people that get them done in someones Shed should be held accountable and THAT is inhumane, but no one here promotes that in any way shape or form.

And yes, I have seen the operation and I STILL got my next dogs ears done.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

As a matter of fact I have! What I saw was a dog that was resting peacefully, never felt a thing. When she woke up the next morning she didn't seem to mind. What I wanna know is what gives you the nerve to come on a PITBULL site and talk s**t about ear cropping? Do you know how many of us have dogs with cropped ears? Get outta here with that crap. I hate AR hippies! UGH!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Unless you are going to show your dog...why get the ears cropped?


Because I can.

In addition, since I had my son circumsized, why would it bother me to have my dog's ears cropped?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rock on Nes!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Rock on! I wondered if you could simply express your opinion. Guess not. You equate cutting a dog's ears with a religious rite. Interesting. My point was -it is NOT a necessary operation -and can be quite discomforting...that's all people -I love the breed just like you.


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Haven't been on in awhile, but I like your response NES!!!! Earcropping is all a matter of choice, what difference does it make as long as you provide your fur babies w/all the love and excercise they need?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

All the love in the world my friend...thank you.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Rock on! I wondered if you could simply express your opinion. Guess not. You equate cutting a dog's ears with a religious rite. Interesting. My point was -it is NOT a necessary operation -and can be quite discomforting...that's all people -I love the breed just like you.


Its NOT a religious rite anymore lol. I am not religious at all and I had my son circumsized. Its a PERSONAL CHOICE. We all love the breed as well. Its not a necissary option but it IS a personal choice, and as I said before still legal.
We don't mind OPINIONS here at all, but no one enjoys being preached to.
AND we had a thread similiar to this just a little bit ago.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/10216-croping-only-looks.html


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im lazy and cheap. not only do i not want to pay for the ears to be croped, but i also dont want to deal with the headache of taking care of the healing process after its over lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

wheezie said:


> im lazy and cheap. not only do i not want to pay for the ears to be croped, but i also dont want to deal with the headache of taking care of the healing process after its over lol


Atleast your honest....LMAO

I crop and I am happy with my choice...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Why all the anger? HATE is a strong word, especially for someone you don't even know. Because I express my opinion about "earcropping" does not make me a "Hippie" -but it does semi make you a neanderthal.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i call people that are un circumcised corn dogs lol. just thought would try to ease up this tension haha


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

man i was eating luch when this happend... anyway

it isnt a religous right by any means, but it is to the taste of the owner. u shouldnt come on here posting ur feelings about cropping unless u were asked. like nes said, becuase we can do it.

do u have any peircings, tattoos, etc. any cosmetic thing is purely for looks, and some people dont have perfect natural ears like ur dog does, my dogs ears didnt stand like that so i opt to get her ears done. no erason for u to come on here and bash on cropped ears. my dogs ears came out badass, and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

When you come on talking about how "inhumane" I am to my dogs that makes me hate you!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> man i was eating luch when this happend... anyway
> 
> it isnt a religous right by any means, but it is to the taste of the owner. u shouldnt come on here posting ur feelings about cropping unless u were asked. like nes said, becuase we can do it.
> 
> do u have any peircings, tattoos, etc. any cosmetic thing is purely for looks, and some people dont have perfect natural ears like ur dog does, my dogs ears didnt stand like that so i opt to get her ears done. no erason for u to come on here and bash on cropped ears. my dogs ears came out badass, and i couldnt be happier.


They really did come out awesome...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

ah the name calling. I see we've reverted back to Elementry School again.

Honestly showing the dog has little to do with cropping as well. Since both natural and cropped ears are acceptable. You yourself have cropped dogs before. Do you have an issue with it now since you have a Pit Bull? What is the difference?

Also now Croppings are done with a laser, though some vet still do it by hand (my preferance  )


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Rock on! I wondered if you could simply express your opinion. Guess not. You equate cutting a dog's ears with a religious rite. Interesting. My point was -it is NOT a necessary operation -and can be quite discomforting...that's all people -I love the breed just like you.


The point is it's not necessary, through me a friggin bone here..


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree on leaving the ears natural. There is no point in causing a dog pain just so humans can enjoy the look. I personally think it makes them look mean/vicious which is not something we need to promote any further in the breed. Jmo.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Look this is all I'm gonna say and I'm leaving this topic alone.....
My dogs, my choice. Do what you feel but don't insult me for doing what I do. There!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Look this is all I'm gonna say and I'm leaving this topic alone.....
> My dogs, my choice. Do what you feel but don't insult me for doing what I do. There!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

i agree, and we both managed to get through it, the healing process only made our bond stronger


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i call people that are un circumcised corn dogs lol. just thought would try to ease up this tension haha


LMAO thats sick!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Love ya LLRN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahaha yes it is


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It’s truly a personal choice that is still legal. Where your post went off the tracks was when you stated that cropping is inhuman. In your eyes that could be very true and I’m quite sure no one is going to change your viewpoint and that’s fine. Using “inhuman” implies that the members on this forum with cropped dogs were abusive in their choice to modify their dogs ears. I’m sure that was not your intent. As far as I’m conserved it was just a poor choice of words and not malicious.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

There is like 1,000 posts about ear cropping on here .. Bottom line you have the right to keep your dogs ears natural if you so choose. Know one here is holding a gun to your head making you crop your dogs ears. I prefer natural if someone asks for my opinion about cropping I give it. But this is not a topic that should be brought up to sway people from choosing to crop or judging them for their choice to crop. Do you and don't worry about what other people choose to do with their dogs as long as they are not breaking any laws who cares? It's their business.... There are more important things to be worried about like BSL than trying to keep up with what other people choose to do with their dogs ears. JMO


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

:clap:
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

She is a cutie......I have raised pits for years and I have only had one litters ear cropped and only cause I got a great deal on the whole litter. I would never crop any of my babies ears......Love them for who they are and what they look like.........Take care...

Melanie


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Why all the anger? HATE is a strong word, especially for someone you don't even know. Because I express my opinion about "earcropping" does not make me a "Hippie" -but it does semi make you a neanderthal.


I'm borderline offended with the posts you have made here, but i can easily see how I could be misinterperting what you have said throughout them all... Having a dogs ears cropped makes me semi neanderathal? I sure hope not! Please rephrase everything alittle clearer if you don't want negative rep. points.

Where I'm really disgusted in this thread is the poster who said they got a whole litter of pups cropped because "they got a good deal" ... that to me is borderline neanderthal... I found my vet by personal references through the bully community for her being the best in our area ... NOT because I found a cheap place! Why would you crop someone elses dogs ears and not your own? Makes no sense to me... Why did your morals change for just that litter?

I hope you two hang around and take the flak lightly to heart. There's alot of great people here and everyone can learn alittle something from each other. "to each their own" is my phylosophy for cropping as long as you take your animal to the BEST vet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

It is so curious that you assume I witnessed the ear cropping in a "shed"...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

thank you sweetheart. i dont think it is wrong i just think it is not a must.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Where I'm really disgusted in this thread is the poster who said they got a whole litter of pups cropped because "they got a good deal" ... that to me is borderline neanderthal... I found my vet by personal references through the bully community for her being the best in our area ... NOT because I found a cheap place! Why would you crop someone elses dogs ears and not your own? Makes no sense to me... Why did your morals change for just that litter?
> 
> I hope you two hang around and take the flak lightly to heart. There's alot of great people here and everyone can learn alittle something from each other. "to each their own" is my phylosophy for cropping as long as you take your animal to the BEST vet.


 and i agree, i didnt take kenya to get her ears done based on price, i took her based one what work i have seen...



[email protected] said:


> thank you sweetheart. i dont think it is wrong i just think it is not a must.


u dont think it is wrong yet u said it was "inhumane"???? idk ur starting to contradict urself!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It is so curious that you assume I witnessed the ear cropping in a "shed"...


I think the assumption everyone made was because of a previous statement you made in the other thread about you and your husband working in construction... you never mentioned working for a vet


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It is so curious that you assume I witnessed the ear cropping in a "shed"...


No one said they assume that you witnessed it in a shed. I said I am all for cropping BUT I agree with most people here that those that choose to go to someones shed are being inhumane.

I echo Neela here that I have been pretty offended and put off by most of your posting. Perhaps you just aren't phrasing things correctly but it comes off very preachy.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Not to harp on this post, but out here in California there are a ton of Tree Hugging, Peta Supporting Freaks that lovesicking their noses in everyone business. At least once a month while walking Lux I get an unsolicited comment from very rude people on how bad or inhuman I am for cropping my dog’s ears. Here a line I use every time, and it seems to work very well. I simply tell the person that Lux wanted his d*ck pierced and as responsible owners we said NO WAY so we compromised and let him get his ears cropped. It works very well at making them go away!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh I am SO using that next time I get crap for it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao... me too lmao.... ahahahahahahahae

expcet it will be kenyas nipples


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Not to harp on this post, but out here in California there are a ton of Tree Hugging, Peta Supporting Freaks that lovesicking their noses in everyone business. At least once a month while walking Lux I get an unsolicited comment from very rude people on how bad or inhuman I am for cropping my dog's ears. Here a line I use every time, and it seems to work very well. I simply tell the person that Lux wanted his d*ck pierced and as responsible owners we said NO WAY so we compromised and let him get his ears cropped. It works very well at making them go away!!!


LMFAO this is great:rofl:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> expcet it will be kenyas nipples


Very good!!! I'm telling you it works!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhah will do! fasho!


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Rock on! I wondered if you could simply express your opinion. Guess not. You equate cutting a dog's ears with a religious rite. Interesting. My point was -it is NOT a necessary operation -and can be quite discomforting...that's all people -I love the breed just like you.


Neither is circumcising your penis when you are born but some parents have it done some dont! I see absolutly nothing wrong with a crop!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Not to harp on this post, but out here in California there are a ton of Tree Hugging, Peta Supporting Freaks that lovesicking their noses in everyone business. At least once a month while walking Lux I get an unsolicited comment from very rude people on how bad or inhuman I am for cropping my dog's ears. Here a line I use every time, and it seems to work very well. I simply tell the person that Lux wanted his d*ck pierced and as responsible owners we said NO WAY so we compromised and let him get his ears cropped. It works very well at making them go away!!!


My hubby says we are so going to use this with Zoe...LMAO


----------



## Floyd2006 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never posted on this site before but I've really enjoyed viewing. I came to this site because I had an APBT called Floyd who was poisoned in September 2007. Living in rented accomodation in Ireland makes it really difficult to have a Pit but Floyd was an ambassador for the breed, a total angel who swayed so many people to the opinion that Pits are not the cruel malicious things portrayed by the media, that they are, in fact loving babies that only want to make their owners happy. Now, this rant is going somewhere....I met an elderly lady one time while I was walking Floyd. She thought he was beautiful (how right she was!!) and after talking to her for a while she confided in me that her neighbour had a scary looking dog who's ears looked like they'd been altered. When I told her that she had spent the last 20 minutes petting the same breed she couldn't believe it. She couldn't understand why someone would make their pet look "like that". So all I have to say on the subject is that it may be a personal choice to have your dog's ears docked (not only Pits) but with the amount of bad press the supposedly dangerous dogs have been getting I will never encourage docking. In my opinion it makes dogs look agressive. My son learned to walk with the assistance of a Rhodesion Ridgeback and I've been rescuing and rehoming dogs for the last 15 years so I've got experience galore with dogs of all breeds, I would never create an opinion on a dogs personality because of breed or cosmetic alterations, but unfortunately because of so many small minded book burners, certain dogs will be frowned upon. That is all I have to say on the subject....thanks for reading all this crap!!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Not to harp on this post, but out here in California there are a ton of Tree Hugging, Peta Supporting Freaks that lovesicking their noses in everyone business. At least once a month while walking Lux I get an unsolicited comment from very rude people on how bad or inhuman I am for cropping my dog's ears. Here a line I use every time, and it seems to work very well. I simply tell the person that Lux wanted his d*ck pierced and as responsible owners we said NO WAY so we compromised and let him get his ears cropped. It works very well at making them go away!!!


thats a great one ........lol


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

heres my reasoning that ic ame up for ear cropping.

parents peirce their kids ears at 6 months right? we have no idea if this kid will want peirced ears and how much pain does the kid go thru for how many weeks? the cleanings the infections they are awake for the whole thing and receive no pain medication and alittle ear cleaning solution everyday maybe twice a day if they remember.

what happens when pits get their ears done?

they drift off into a nice sleep.
atleast a weeks worth of medication-anti biotics and pain meds- more attention
then ever (during the stage in life when its the most important) 
and pits are renowned(spelled that wrong) for high pain tolerance.

yea and lets not even go near circumcisions so raw is all i have to say.


PERSONAL CHOICE


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

well all i guess i can say is, love and attention doesnt include a knife.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

hard to be narrow minded isnt it? fight BSL not fellow pit lovers


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What do you mean -"Please don't go there". I was just stating a fact -have you ever seen the operation -it is very bloody -nasty...


You're wrong. Here at my vet it is laser surgery, not some bloody hack job with a straight razor!


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, ^ kinda reminds me of saw but for dogs lol.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

thedude said:


> lol, ^ kinda reminds me of saw but for dogs lol.


um they never see the razor-lazer or said tools. 
were you born that way?


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

are you imbred? it was a metaphor. oh i get it, you never finished high school.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

thedude said:


> are you imbred? it was a metaphor. oh i get it, you never finished high school.


takes a big e bullie dont it? bring on the insults hill billie


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

hahahaha...this "dude" is too much!!!!!!!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't question someone's education, and type "imbred"....lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

to each thier own.... to assume that it is "inhumane", kinda silly. if it was inhumane vets would not do it. 
i'm not into it, but that is my personal preference. i just prefer the look of my dogs with big ole goofy ears. but i have also met many a pit that looks really good with cropped ears.. it just seems like you all are reading into this more than needs to be.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

thedude said:


> are you imbred? it was a metaphor. oh i get it, you never finished high school.


were you born that way ? 
retarded i mean seriously your naorrowminded judgemental and bordering on 
absolutly idiotic!
lol i know boys are born with their corn dog


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know, I worked as a vet's assistant, prepped the pup's ears for cropping and assisted during the procedure and it didn't seem too bad to me. We cropped our Dane's and Dobe's ears and they seemed fine, a bit itchy during the healing process, but otherwise okay. To me I don't see it as any worse than a female being spayed and the cut a vet. makes for that is made through layers of skin and not as simple as a cut made through ear leather. As far as it making dogs look mean, I don't think you should not crop ears 'cause you're worried about assumptions about a dog's temperament because of a crop. To me, it's unfair that people's assumptions should dictate whether someone does it or not. It's not right that pit bull owners have to worry about everything that's done with these dogs just because of their breed.


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

People that think pits or other breeds look mean because of a cropped ear or docked tail are the same kind of people who hate or talk bad about people who like to express themselves with tattoos and piercings. These people are prejudice... It's all personal choice. People can't get certain jobs just cause of a tattoo, and pitbulls always seem to never be wanted around or in certain areas just cause how they look. Stop judging on how it looks especially if it's a personal choice. It's not your dog and it's not your body. Worry about your self. That's all I have to say...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I spent the weekend at 2 akc shows and the judges would not even look twice at the natural dogs. I love these dogs but I would never bash an owner for making a well thought out decision. cropping does not even compare with what some people do to their dogs. maybe you need to see the levels of cruelty that I have seen. then cropping wont bother you anymore. I guarantee it "THEDUDE"!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

eddie b said:


> People that think pits or other breeds look mean because of a cropped ear or docked tail are the same kind of people who hate or talk bad about people who like to express themselves with tattoos and piercings. These people are prejudice... It's all personal choice. People can't get certain jobs just cause of a tattoo, and pitbulls always seem to never be wanted around or in certain areas just cause how they look. Stop judging on how it looks especially if it's a personal choice. It's not your dog and it's not your body. Worry about your self. That's all I have to say...


i think im in love wit eddie b  ahahahaha :clap::clap::clap: good post man.

i cant belive we are still argueing about this.... its a personal choice, my dog, my rules


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha aww thank LLRN! That's just how I feel especially since I'm a pretty nice guy but people think I'm a screw up and mean just cause i have tats and piercings... It sux haha


----------

